# Would I still be eligible for ROTP in my current situation?



## Anonymous12345 (14 Jul 2012)

Hello, I apologize in advance if a topic has already been made that answers my question, I was unable to find one.

I've recently gained interest in the Canadian Forces ROTP program, however I've heard it's extremely competitive (especially at this time) and due to my current situation I have my doubts about whether I have any chance.

The issue:

I was unmotivated, lazy, and ignorant in high school and I failed a very high number of my classes due to lack of homework, studying, and attendance. I was eventually kicked out of high school during my 5th year when I turned 18.

Currently I'm 19 and I've decided to get my high school diploma, and not only by getting my missing credits. I wish to get 6 grade 12 University level courses through online classes. I will be getting my grade 12 Math, English, Physics, Chemistry, Biology, and one other course. 

If I were to get these credits with fairly high marks (90% and higher), and of course acquire my high school diploma, would I be eligible for ROTP even with my other grades? If I would be eligible, would I have a reasonably high chance of being accepted?

Thanks for the answers in advance!

EDIT: Keep in mind the online courses I am taking are from a legitimate government website.


----------



## Cui (14 Jul 2012)

Well, no one's guaranteed to get into ROTP, but you can certainly apply and see what happens. 

Everyone makes mistakes some point in their lives, but you still will be considered if you are showing that you are actively making remedies to this situation, along with other things. 

Good luck.


----------



## Anonymous12345 (14 Jul 2012)

Cui said:
			
		

> Well, no one's guaranteed to get into ROTP, but you can certainly apply and see what happens.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes some point in their lives, but you still will be considered if you are showing that you are actively making remedies to this situatio, along with other things.
> 
> Good luck.



Oh I know it's never going to be a guarantee. I'm actually just wondering if I have a decent chance.

Thank you though!


----------



## stretch (14 Jul 2012)

cant say you do or don't stand a decent chance as many have said 1000 times before it doesn't all just stand on marks.
Push yourself further and harder, gain work experience and extra curricular activities. Joining the reserves is a good start to knowing if you even like the military. Opportunity lays before you and you can either grab it by the horns and be the best or decide that it's not the right path; either way "if you know what you're worth then go out and get what you're worth" - Stalone


----------



## Anonymous12345 (14 Jul 2012)

stretch said:
			
		

> cant say you do or don't stand a decent chance as many have said 1000 times before it doesn't all just stand on marks.
> Push yourself further and harder, gain work experience and extra curricular activities. Joining the reserves is a good start to knowing if you even like the military. Opportunity lays before you and you can either grab it by the horns and be the best or decide that it's not the right path; either way "if you know what you're worth then go out and get what you're worth" - Stalone



Oh I know it doesn't just take marks. But if my marks aren't acceptable, then anything else I do won't really matter. I'm not going to be accepted for a paid education when it doesn't even look like I'll be able to finish college/university.


----------

